# New Years Eve



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

Nearly the weekend thank god!

This being my 1st new year here, can anyone suggest somewhere to go?

I would like to be near the beach (im assuming there will be lots of fireworks on display from all the hotels) and not pay to much. Whats reasonable?

Has anyone else booked anything?

Cheers!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Nearly the weekend thank god!
> 
> ...


We're thinking about Barasti! Ranges from 395 for buffet with no alcohol (beach) to 950 for all the food you can drink and all the alcohol you can consume (top deck)! Tickets are going on sale on Dec 1st, so if anyone else is interested or has a better idea, then post here!


----------

